# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  كل عام وانتم بخير

## samoora

كل عام  وانتم بخير.. 
 من فترع قصيره كثير .. تعرفنا على بعض من خلال المنتدى الرائع
وكل يوم بنتعرف على بعض اكثر واكثر.. بتعلم وبنستفيد..وبنسلى بين جدران هالقلعه 
وهالحصن الكبير فينا كلنا .. تحيه كبيره لاداره الموقع على مجهودم الكبير ولكل اعضاء وضيوف الموقع.. وبحكي للجميع كل عام وانتم بخير

 وهالبوست مخصص لقبول التهاني بالعيد .. فكل واحد يدخل ويحكي كل ام وانو بخير..
وانا جايبه حصالتي معي.. بد اشوف كم رح اجمع عيديات من المنتدى..

----------


## عرين

كا عام وانت بخير
انا سجلت هلا بالمنتدى
واول وحده حكيتلك.

----------


## مسار الضوء

_سموره مشكوره على البادره ... وكل عام وانت ِ بألف خير وصحه وعافيه_ 




_اهدي بطاقه معايدتي وحروف المعايده المتواضعه....._ 
_ارسلت لك بطاقه العيد بدري... ودي اكون أول حبيب ً يهنيك .... عجزت اقاوم لهفتي وسط صدري_ 
_امـــــــــــــــــــوت لامن شفت غيري يهنيك..._ 
_مدري غرام .... او شــــوق ... او حب مدري_  

_بس الاكيد ان الفواد معلق ً فيك_ 

_كــــــــــــــــل عام انتم بالف خير_  

_اهدي بطاقتي هذه لكل نجوم هذا المنتدى واهديها لكل من يحترم_  

_مساااااااااااااااااااااااار الضوء_

----------


## نسرين أحمد

كل عام وكلللللللللللل اعضاء المنتدى بالف خير

 :Eh S(7):

----------


## حسان القضاة

samoora   .. شكراً لك على هذه البادره الجميله..

  كل عام واسرة منتديات الحصن الجامعيه بالف خير..

  و كل الشكر لكل اعضاء المنتدى على جهودهم الجميله وعلى وجودهم الراقي في المنتدى
وتميز المنتدى بهم وبوجودهم خلال هذه الفتره القصيره ..تحيه لهم جميعاً..


خذي قد ما بدك .. وعبي الحصاله

----------


## تغريد

تقبل الله طاعتكم .. وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## dana

وانتم بالف خير من الله 
اعاده الله علينا وعليكم ان شاء الله

وتقبل الله طاعاتكم

----------


## روان

كل عام وانتم بخير

 :Eh S(7):

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

كل عام والجميع بالف الف خير.. تقبل الله طاعتكم في شهر رمضان.. والله لا يحرمنا من اجره يا رب
وتحيه كبيره لاحلى اعضاء واحلى منتدى. :Eh S(7): . ورح نشتاقلكم فتره العيد. :Eh S(2): . لانه بالعيد احتمال كبير ما رح اقدر اشبك.. بس لو فزت بالمسابقه بأي جائزه خبولي اياها لبعد العيد.. :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل عام وانتي بخير وكل اعضاء المنتدى وكل طلاب الحصن وكل سكان الاردن وكل الاردنين الي برا

----------


## الحوت

كل عام وانتم بخير جميعاً

----------


## احساس المطر

كل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## المنسي

كل عام وانتم بخير
وهاي العيديه ولا يعتب حدى  :Eh S(20):

----------


## nice girl

كل عام و انتو بالف خير و ينعاد عليكم بالصحة و العافية

----------


## سوسن

كل عام وانتم بخير :Eh S(7):

----------


## سوسن



----------


## سوسن



----------


## samoora

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 


> كا عام وانت بخير
> انا سجلت هلا بالمنتدى
> واول وحده حكيتلك.


  عرين مرحبا نور المنتدى بوجود
كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## samoora

> _سموره مشكوره على البادره ... وكل عام وانت ِ بألف خير وصحه وعافيه_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _اهدي بطاقه معايدتي وحروف المعايده المتواضعه....._ 
> _ارسلت لك بطاقه العيد بدري... ودي اكون أول حبيب ً يهنيك .... عجزت اقاوم لهفتي وسط صدري_ 
> _امـــــــــــــــــــوت لامن شفت غيري يهنيك..._ 
> _مدري غرام .... او شــــوق ... او حب مدري_  
> ...

----------


## سماح

كل عام وانتم بخير وينعاد عليكم بالصحه والسلامه ومبروك افتتاح المنتدى

----------

